# Corian question



## Aces-High (Aug 21, 2017)

So I found some corian today at the scrap yard, it is 1/2 inch.  What is the best way to glue 2 peices together?  Epoxy?

Thanks


----------



## Ukie (Aug 21, 2017)

CA works well also.


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 21, 2017)

I have used both with good results.  I feel scuffing both glue surfaces is helpful.


----------



## BeeAMaker (Aug 21, 2017)

The best thing to use is color matched Dupont Joint adhesive
Joint Adhesive 2.0 | DuPont
The problem is finding a place to buy it.
Not sure if my company still has a supplier for Corian or not.


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 22, 2017)

Check with a cabinet shop or countertop business.


----------



## Ukie (Aug 29, 2018)

I've done many pens that I glued with ca with no problems.corian has a dull side and a shiny side ,scuff the dull side and glue and clamp.


----------



## Bryguy (Aug 30, 2018)

I scuff both sides and then use thick CA and immediately clamp tightly. Don't use accelerator and wait a day to drill.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 30, 2018)

I sand both surfaces with 400 grit. 
Smear Med CA on both surfaces and clamp overnight.

Les


----------



## Woodchipper (Aug 30, 2018)

Les, I like it! The angled pieces on the lower barrel are eye-catching!


----------



## Terredax (Aug 30, 2018)

For something small, such as pens, CA will work. But with larger projects, use epoxy (CA doesn't have very high shear strength). The solid surface adhesive is high strength epoxy with the color dispersion added to match the particular finish.

For a better matched seam, sand the solid surface with a fine grit, and add the dust to the epoxy.


Edit:

Forgot to mention... we sand the finished side (smooth), with 220 grit and adhere those together for small projects. The finished side is already flat, unlike the back side, which has grooves for adhering to the substrate. In the process of sanding this side smooth, the surface can become distorted and no longer flat. That will result in gaps.


----------

